# kids that shoot traditional



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Im right here with ya buddy, not many of us! I guess were the only ones who dont need TRAINING WHEELS  haha
But whats your setup? Parents just ordered a Bama longbow for my Christmas and it cant come fast enough!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im stuck shooting a cheap fiberglass youth bow although at my draw length I get about #30. I guess Im sorta trad. Training wheels are too expensive


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Not sure if I count as a kid. I do, my brother does, and my good buddy Art does. We all shoot trad bows I build. Check out my site for some of the stuff I build.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dwill said:


> Im right here with ya buddy, not many of us! I guess were the only ones who dont need TRAINING WHEELS  haha
> But whats your setup? Parents just ordered a Bama longbow for my Christmas and it cant come fast enough!


hahahaha.my bows a 40 lb long bow.I forget the name of it(bad memory),it is a sweet shooter.The model is "fox".im shooting easton 1816 aluminum arrows with a 125 grain tip.I shoot 3 fingers under.i usto shoot compound but it did not satisfy me,traditional does.Cant wait till next year for hunting with it.I might go for turkey and deer


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> Im stuck shooting a cheap fiberglass youth bow although at my draw length I get about #30. I guess Im sorta trad. Training wheels are too expensive


I know right,that was my problem


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

At least we cant get caught in the cams of our bows like compound shooters


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

bowboy09 said:


> hahahaha.my bows a 40 lb long bow.I forget the name of it(bad memory),it is a sweet shooter.The model is "fox".im shooting easton 1816 aluminum arrows with a 125 grain tip.I shoot 3 fingers under.i usto shoot compound but it did not satisfy me,traditional does.Cant wait till next year for hunting with it.I might go for turkey and deer


Cool..I got a 1972-74 Bear Black Panther Hunter #42 and 52"..I actually hate this bow! lol but i got 3Rivers brand woodies they're Port Oxford Cedar spined for #40-#45. And a 125 Magnus 2 glued up front, beams the arrows pretty good..I also shoot 3 under, been hunting with it all year but just havent seem anything  gonna try and get one after Christmas with my future Bama longbow and possibly a turkey...we dont have many deer in my area but there are TONS of turkeys! Here's the specs for the Bama:

Bama Hunter Longbow
#53 at 28"
64" or 66" (not sure yet)
Walnut Libs with Black Glass 
Cocobolo Riser and Overlay Strip
Maple Accent Strip
Phenolic Tips
*Inscription:*
Andrew Williams
2010
Genesis 27:3


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> At least we cant get caught in the cams of our bows like compound shooters


true,


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dwill said:


> Cool..I got a 1972-74 Bear Black Panther Hunter #42 and 52"..I actually hate this bow! lol but i got 3Rivers brand woodies they're Port Oxford Cedar spined for #40-#45. And a 125 Magnus 2 glued up front, beams the arrows pretty good..I also shoot 3 under, been hunting with it all year but just havent seem anything  gonna try and get one after Christmas with my future Bama longbow and possibly a turkey...we dont have many deer in my area but there are TONS of turkeys! Here's the specs for the Bama:
> 
> Bama Hunter Longbow
> #53 at 28"
> ...


sounds like a good bow.That will be a sweet hunting bow.Why do you hate your bear?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I shoot traditional and compound because I love both my trad bow is a martin mamba @45#


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hey now! i may not be full traditional like you guys but i dont use any training wheels neither! lol


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> hey now! i may not be full traditional like you guys but i dont use any training wheels neither! lol


hahahahahahah,I got nothing against any one.As long as its archery its cool.mussy man1212,what spine are your gold tips


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

.500 35-55


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> .500 35-55


nice,im gona try carbons next.I do a lot of stump shooting,will they hold up as well as aluminum.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

agreed!! I shoot olympic recurve competively,its pretty sweet! and it teaches you some things about discipline. Theres nothing like the feeling of success when its on a recurve!


bowboy09 said:


> hahahahahahah,I got nothing against any one.As long as its archery its cool.mussy man1212,what spine are your gold tips


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

HA Gal- as long as it doesn't have wheels, it's considered 'trad'. Most folks don't like to include Oly set ups only because they know you could shoot the pants off of them


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahaha well i can try anyway lol


kegan said:


> HA Gal- as long as it doesn't have wheels, it's considered 'trad'. Most folks don't like to include Oly set ups only because they know you could shoot the pants off of them


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My money would be on you for that contest


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahahah thanks....now if i can beat the ones with training wheels ill be all set hahah


kegan said:


> My money would be on you for that contest


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im pretty sure you can


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

used to be able to beat the compound guys my age at my club its gotten tougher to do as they have gotten better lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

It's only a matter of time I'm sure 

Have you ever shot an NFAA score, or only FITA?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahaha ya im really focusing on my archery this year. Finally realized how good i can do when i focus on it this summer, it finally motivated me to work a little harder lol. Mostly FITA but i think our indoor league may be NFAA....blue and white targets??? not sure


kegan said:


> It's only a matter of time I'm sure
> 
> Have you ever shot an NFAA score, or only FITA?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yup, those are NFAA- blue and white. Only one I have reference on, never learned how to score a FITA round, whoops:lol:.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

hahah ya i have shot NFAA then. our indoor leagues we use the NFAA targets.


kegan said:


> Yup, those are NFAA- blue and white. Only one I have reference on, never learned how to score a FITA round, whoops:lol:.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

What sorts of scores have you gotten then HA gal?


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

umm i dont remember exactly but i wanna say in the 270s 280s


kegan said:


> What sorts of scores have you gotten then HA gal?


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> umm i dont remember exactly but i wanna say in the 270s 280s


thats good


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks. its all cuz of hardwork and practice lol


bowboy09 said:


> thats good


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

hoytarcherygal said:


> thanks. its all cuz of hardwork and practice lol


yup,it all takes time


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

yupp! Once u got the basics down its easy ahahah. but no i actually just mess with my dads traditional bow out in the backyard


bowboy09 said:


> yup,it all takes time


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

only trad for me. i dont think i could shoot anyhting else


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I shoot trad bows. Prolly won't go hunting with one for a while but it's fun to do some roving and even just shoot my target. I was getting pretty good but haven't shot in a month or so. I'd be suprised if I could hit anything now...


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

chasin feathers said:


> only trad for me. i dont think i could shoot anyhting else


same here


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Havent been on here in awhile..been on Tradgang alot, but im glad to see a few more traditional archers


----------

